# Are Seine Nets Legal for Recreational Fishing?



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Wondered about whether you van pull one for shrimp or bait.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

I believe all gill/seine nets were out lawed in Fl. Feel free to correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Gill Nets and Seines over 500 square feet.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Go for it


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Found this on FWC site.

Beach or haul seines measuring no larger than 500 square feet of mesh area, no larger than 2 inches stretched mesh size, not constructed of monofilament, and legibly marked at both ends with the harvester?s name and address if a Florida resident. Non-residents using beach or haul seines for recreational purposes are required to have a commercial saltwater products license and legibly mark the seine at both ends with the harvester?s saltwater products license number. Beach or haul seines may be used as harvesting gear for the following species only: black drum, bluefish, cobia, flounder, mullet, Florida pompano, red drum, sheepshead, shrimp, Spanish mackerel, weakfish and unregulated species.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

The Bi..h over here in Al is if you did not get your rec lic before the net ban you can not get it now.



I got mine but if it is not kept up yearly can lose it forever. same with comms.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Its still not what i was thinking. Apparently that is just a rectangular seine you herd the fish to shore with. I was really thinking more like a small trwal and I cant find any indication that those are legal for recreational.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

http://fishfloridakeys.com/shrimping.htm



This site says trawls are not allowed recreationally the way I read it.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Bill Me (10/24/2009)*Its still not what i was thinking. Apparently that is just a rectangular seine you herd the fish to shore with. I was really thinking more like a small trwal and I cant find any indication that those are legal for recreational.




You are correct. A seine is a major pain in the ass to use. It's like a volleyball net, a big rectangular net with one person on each side. It is not pulled behind a boat like a trawl and doesn't have a bag for the fish to be gathered in. I've got one in my garage and I used it once and said this is tooooo much [email protected]#$ work


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

What are the dimensions of that seine in your garage?



A seine can be hung 'full' to create a bag to collect the fish. It does sacrifice some overall net dimensions, but is doable.



Move to Alabama. The last time that I checked they allowed a recreational gill net as well as a small trawl for recreational purposes. C2


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *capt.eugene (10/24/2009)*The Bi..h over here in *Alabama is if you did not get your rec lic before the net ban you can not get it now.*
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine but if it is not kept up yearly can lose it forever. same with comms.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Charlie2 (10/25/2009)*What are the dimensions of that seine in your garage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its 4 ft high and 25 feet long, not a huge one but still a pain to use


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Main problem with that net is that the mesh is so fine. We need to get one with bigger mesh. That net is a minnow seine.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

In Fl, max is 2" mesh. I guess I'll just need to catch my bait with a cast net (or pay the bait man).


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to meet the two man team that can hem up a cobia or pompano with a 500sq ft beach seine.:bowdown

What a joke!!


----------

